# New Strongman at Extract



## Outlaw333 (Dec 13, 2011)

Hi Guys,

The new Strongman is due for release at Extract soon, it's a single origin espresso from Nicaragua this time round and it'll be a good'n, plus for every Kilo sold, a pound will be donated to Movember, so if you like a funky natural espresso then I suggest you watch the space!

I can't wait!


----------



## Obsy (May 21, 2012)

Ooh thanks for letting me know Nick, I'll be putting my order in. Have a soft spot for Extract with my 1st 'proper' coffee being Unkle Funka!


----------



## Jez W (Jul 2, 2012)

I have a bag waiting at home to try to tonight of the new Strongman however it going to have to be good to beat Extract's The Hope Project Peaberry espresso beans which are the best I have had.


----------



## Outlaw333 (Dec 13, 2011)

Strongman on sale today, I presume to be roasted next Tuesday so bare it in mind when choosing your beans for the week!

Jez, I have a sneaky feeling this could be a show stopper! I personally wasn't the biggest fan of the Hope P, I found it quite earthy and a bit heavy for my liking. I'm not taking away from it atall it was clearly a top coffee, just a bit manly for me i guess!! haha. Nikki loved it though and just wanted shot after shot, while for me I had to stick it in a flat white!


----------



## Jez W (Jul 2, 2012)

It took a little while for me to get the Hope Project dialled in correctly but when I did it was just a massive fruity blast. Lots of blackberriers and Cherrys. Let me know what you think of the new Strongman.


----------

